# [H] Smart-Kult der Verdammten sucht !



## Liali (5. November 2010)

*Guten Abend, liebe Buffed Community*

Ich suchte hier bereits vor fast 2 Jahren für die damals junge Gilde Smart. 

Da Smart erneut auf der Suche nach kompetenten Spielern ist und wir damals in dieser Community den ein oder anderen gefunden haben, versuche ich es erneut auf diesem Wege..
*
Wichtig: Der Titel ist bereits älter, aber alles was hier folgt, sind unsere neuen, teils überarbeiten Konzepte. Wir suchen speziell Leute zur Verstärkung unseres 25er Raids. *
​Unser derzeitiger *Stand im PvE Content liegt bei 7/12 im PvE Content ( + PvP Boss )
*
*Unser Gildenkonzept:* 

Wir raiden NOCH ausschließlich den 10er Content von Cataclysm. Wir hoffen allerdings ab nächster ID auf den 25er Raidbetrieb umstellen zu können. 
Neben PvE mag der Großteil unserer Spieler auch PvP. Insbesondere im Hinblick auf Rated BG's herrscht reges Interesse an dieser neuen Möglichkeit des PvP.Wir vereinen daher Raids und Rated BG's in Smart. 
* 
Unsere Gildenstruktur ist einfach:* 

Wir bereits erwähnt ist Smart eine PvEvP Gilde. Wir haben als Gildenleitung 5 gleichrangige Offiziere, 2 davon fungieren als Raidleiter, 2 als allgemeine Offiziere und einer als PvP Offizier. 
Wir haben 3 Raidtage, an denen möglichst effektiv und Progress orientiert geraidet wird, und mindestens einen Tag, an dem wir eine funktionierende PvP Stamm aufbauen können. 
Auf Grund von Gildenrängen, Herausforderung, Onlinezeiten und Rated BG's halten wir eine Umstrukturierung, für die wir nun wieder aktiv Spieler suchen für sinnvoll. 

* Wer sind wir?* 

Vor knapp 2 Jahren war <Smart> schon einmal auf der Suche nach Raidwilligen Spielern, damals um den WotLK Content anzugehen. Wir waren erfolgreich, bis die Arbeit an einem einzelnen hängen blieb, diesem zu viel wurde, und das Projekt Smart ein jähes Ende fand. 
Doch unsere damaligen Spieler lebten weiter. Einige von ihnen sind noch heute aktiv in Topgilden unterwegs. Und Teile der damaligen Raidleitung kehren nun zurück! Das Projekt Smart mit einer jungen, dynamischen Raidleitung hat schon einmal funktioniert und wird mit einigen Umstrukturierungen innerhalb der Leitung erneut funktionieren. 

*Wen suchen wir?* 

Wir suchen zum einen PvP Only Heiler für unsere Rated BG Gruppe. 

Für PvE nehmen wir derzeit fast alle Klassen auf (Umstrukturierung, Gildenvergrößerung) , insbesondere sind aber 

- 1-2 Schurken
- 2 Druiden ( Eule und Resto)
- 1 Jäger
- 1 Frost oder Unholy DK
sowie 1-2 Hexer 
gesucht !

Wie bereits angesprochen, haben aussergewöhnlich gute Spieler anderer Klassen/Skillungen trotzdem gute Chancen. 

*Unsere weiteren Anforderungen sehen wie folgt aus:*  

- mindestens 18 Jahre alt 
- fließend deutsche Sprache in Wort und Schrift 
- funktionierendes TS3 und Headset 
- Keybindings 
- Raidaddons 
- Verständnis im Umgang mit dem eigenen Charakter (Theorycrafting, aber auch die Fähigkeit zu dispelln etc sind hier gemeint) 
- freundlich, teamfähig, lernbereit... 
- ausserhalb der Raids im TS anzutreffen 


*Wir bieten euch :* 

- einen festen Raidplatz / BG Stammplatz 
- die Möglichkeit auf PvP und High End PvE 
- eine erfahrene Raid- und Gildenleitung 
- ausserhalb der Raids viel Spass im TS 
- klare Gildenstrukturen 
- angenehmes, familiäres Gildenklima 

*Raidzeiten: * 

Mittwoch: PvP Tag optional
Donnerstag: 19:10 bis max. 23:30 
Sonntag: 18:30 bis 23:00
Montag: PvP Tag
Dienstag: 19:10 bis max. 23:30 

Je nach Content kann der Dienstag natürlich auch zum PvP Tag umgewandelt werden bzw in speziellen Fällen könnte auch Montags ein 10er Raid stattfinden. 



Falls euch das Projekt <Smart> zusagt, dann würden wir uns noch heute über AUSSAGEKRÄFTIGE Bewerbungen freuen. 
Schreiben könnt ihr diese in unser Forum, zu besichtigen auf www.smart-kdv.com . Schaut einfach mal rein! 


Mit freundlichen Grüßen, 
_Gezeichnet 
Tchakar

/updated ( 24.12.2010 - Frohe Weihnachten )
_


----------



## Liali (15. November 2010)

Und mal hoch damit


----------



## Liali (21. November 2010)

Und Up


----------



## Liali (23. November 2010)

updated und hoch !


----------



## KInstinct (24. November 2010)

1. Welcher Server?
2. PVE oder PVP?
3. Das Pushen/Uppen macht keine Freunde!


----------



## discotiiia (24. November 2010)

1. Steht in der Überschrift.

2. Steht im Thread.

3. PUSH PUSH.


----------



## Ryzè (24. November 2010)

PUSH für eine schöne Informative Gildenvorstellung 




Viel Glück


----------



## Kenaga (24. November 2010)

Ich finde das ganz nett geschrieben und es liest sich sehr gut.
Es gibt auf jeden Fall schlechtere Gilden auf diesem Server :-D

MfG Kenaga.


----------



## Malis23 (24. November 2010)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Liali (27. November 2010)

Was zur Hölle  
Wieviele Antworten ich auf einmal hab  

Kinstinct , ich denke deine Fragen sind beantwortet !

Und vielen Dank an die anderen 4 für den Push  

Der Schurken / Jägerplatz sowie diverse PvP Plätze (insbesondere für PvP Heiler) sind noch ausstehend. Alles weitere im Thread. 

Mfg Tchakar


----------



## Liali (29. November 2010)

/updated.


----------



## Liali (25. Dezember 2010)

Dicker Push mit Mega Update !!!!


----------



## Liali (28. Dezember 2010)

Push


----------



## Liali (28. Dezember 2010)

Updated, da neue Bosse down.


----------



## Liali (2. Januar 2011)

Erneutes Update.. erneute Gildenfirstkills.


----------

